# When did your Hav puppy...



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

"grow" up and slow down a little? Bonnie is very playful. She still naps several times a day but I do have to correct her a little for chewing things she shouldn't, mouthing, or other puppy behaviors. Can I expect her to be a little more of a lap dog by 2 years?
Just to clarify... I'm NOT complaining about her behavior now at all. I'm just curious. Please understand that my house is pretty active with 4 kids so Bonnie fits in just fine. :biggrin1: Maybe with such an active house, she'll never slow down?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Most of my girls settled down between 18 months and 2 years old. One of them has always been a bit more mellow the majority of the time, but SUPER-energetic when she isn't. She's amazing to watch and has stayed the same even into adulthood - with both extremes.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Cooper turned 1 last month, and all of a sudden he appears to have "grown up". He rarely chews on things that don't belong to him. Just wks before, he'd killed another Gi Jo guy, and bit the ear off my 3 yr old's beloved Diego. 
He was still having "accidents" in the house a couple times a wk. For the first time EVER...he sat in my lap, and let me pet him for about 10 mins. He'd never sit still for that a month ago. 
Maybe that's why I'm feeling the need for another puppy. I do the same with human babies. Like you..I have four  11, 9, almost 6 and almost 4.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Donna, I think a lot has to do with the actual dog. My girls were a lot calmer at an earlier age. Logan was 1 in October and he is still a big puppy!! With those kind of behaviors - I do have to correct him often, but - right now he is sleeping in my lap as I am typing - so how mad can you really get?? Now..Donna, are you getting another pup?? Did you think that we would miss that?? Now another pup will help Bonnie calm down, as she will be so busy playing, and then they will crash!

So - what about this new pup?????


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dora calmed down around 2 years old- quit chewing, etc. However my wild child doesn't do bad things but hasn't calmed down and she just turned 5! What I learned was how to wear her out!

Amanda


----------



## elregalohavanese (Jun 20, 2007)

*grow up*

I hate to tell you this but one of our girls is almost 4 years old and is still a hurricane in a small package...she has not settled down.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I actually have noticed Kubrick slowing down a little though don't get me wrong he is still VERY MUCH a puppy! He's turning 8 months old on Sunday. I met another Hav on the street the other day "William" he had such a cute puppy cut too! Anyway, his owner was very talkative and she told me that William didn't slow down at all until he hit 16 months. She then went on to say hat now at 25 months he's a lot calmer though he still has some puppy behaviors. I thought that was funny because while she was talking Kubrick and William were running around and almost tugging our arms out of our sockets because they were so excited to be playing with each other. LOL.

I think it's all about individual personalities.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Donna, I think a lot has to do with the actual dog.


I agree. I noticed a change in Houston at 7 months but I think his personality has always been mellow.


----------



## Squirt (Oct 10, 2007)

I got Squirt when she was a year old, she is now 15 mos. old, and she has always been mellow.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Now another pup will help Bonnie calm down, as she will be so busy playing, and then they will crash!
> So - what about this new pup?????


2 weeks and I'll be able to get him! Hubby and I are beyond excited! We are not telling the kids -- they'll just get too excited! LOL. Thing I love about these Havanese is: Bonnie absolutely adores her mama (I'm probably her favorite) but she totally loves the WHOLE family! She happily goes to hubby and especially the older children. (She's a little nervous with the 4 year old, but not too bad at all)

And, oh Tritia, I "feel" what you are going through SO well! I do LOVE babies! Actually, I'm even a mom-baby nurse!!! I can't get enough of babies, so to speak!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I too think it is individual personalities. Brady has mellowed some. He probably started to grow up a little around 15 months or so. But, he is certainly not mellow and I don't think he will ever be. He is still a wild child in comparison to most havs I have met. He is a really good boy for the most part, but still has never ending energy and a wild side. Brady will be 2 in May. I always say he must have lab in him since labs mellow around 2 years old. Perhaps he will chill a little then:suspicious:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Well, Kodi is 2 and is the more mellow one. Shelby is one year and the rascal.
I haven't noticed either one of them slowing down yet. They sort of have their daily routine where they play and tire themselves out, then sleep awhile, then it starts all over again.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Benji is 13 months and may be an "eternal puppy" as he has not shown any signs of slowing down. He is quite independent and didn't cuddle much when he was younger but now he likes to cuddle. Lizzie is 5 months. She is more quite, calm and gentle. She climbs into our laps and sleeps. Benji needs to be with us all the time but not necessarily cuddling us. Lizzie whines if she doesn't see us. As Michel said, these two also have their own routine of play and rest. Lizzie loves to sleep in her crate while Benji likes to sleep in our bed at our feet.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Fred was a total freak as a pup, but calmed down at 1 year. He is now 2 and really laid back and sweet. 

Bella was always calm

Scudder is a year old and is calm, but still has a lot of puppy in him. I love his temperament at the moment!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Hurricane in a small package....yup...I have one of those! 15 months old and still a bundle of energy...or sleeping. There is no inbetween! :biggrin1:
I did notice that around 2 most of mine started mellowing out~~


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Donna,

I noticed Lincoln had become quite a bum by about 20 months. He was a very VERY hyperactive puppy and would chase and bite us a lot. I wasn't sure he'd ever calm down, and certainly not to the degree he did. He is the sweetest, most wonderful boy. Once we got Scout, he perked up (had to defend himself, and someone to play with).


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I think you asked a really good questions....it sounds like it varies from dog to dog, but with Casper I remember at 1 yr of age thinking how grown up he was acting....minding us so much better. Alot of the bad puppy stages were gone by then. He has always been very high energy and still he needs alot of exercise at 16 months old now.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

What a great question! I was kind of wondering this myself.

I have one maybe going through an early adolescence and am looking forward to obedience class, which begins in January! I need the training, lol! She's quite the rascal, and loves to try to outwit me to get what she knows is forbidden. She plays hard, then crashes and cuddles. She's simply too cute to be aggravated with for long!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Sissy is now three yrs old but she became very trustworthy by the time she was one year old. She is such a good dog - she hardly ever gets into anything she shouldn't - unless it's my guests purses... I have to make sure everyone puts their purses up to where she can't get in them - she loves to steal gum.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Lilly turned 1 Dec 7 and I started to see a difference in her attitude toward meeting new people (except when in the car). Before she wouldn't have anything to do with someone new now she will think about it and almost make friends she is still energetic but will snuggle a LITTLE bit now where as before nope noda not going to happen. So to each their own. I guess.


----------

